# Big river hunt



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

We got an early start on Sat. before daylight. We were at 100% with these two moor hens when we got to our destination on an isolated island in the middle of the river. This is about one mile long and a couple hundred yards wide. Full of wildlfe, and towering big red oaks. We walked through flushing as we went and found the first one. Nestbuster had the blind side and I had the look. It took me about four shots and I hit him in the head. Once we had him in the bag we started out for another. At this time we got beat by two of the quick little darters. We had walked about the lenght of the island and decided to take a breather. After the short rest we started onward and pushed the other squirrel out and had to work together as he was corkscrewing the tree on us and neither of us could get the shot. Afterward he seemed to tire and posted up at the very top of a 120ft. red oak. Nestbuster and I took turns with about three shots each and Nestbuster hit him in the shoulder. We made our turn and started for the boat, shaking the vines as we went. About half way back we pushed this raccoon out and with about five hits he decided to bail out of the tree. The dogs finished him in short work. The raccoon we will prepare in a baking bag, and stuff him with onions, garlic, peppers, and apples. Then we will low and slow him at 325 for about three hours. All in all a fun Slingshot weekend. enjoy the pics......












good will to all slingers


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Great hunting as ever.







Thanks for posting.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great shooting guys, we are buried under 24" snow up here in New York, not much stirring for the slingshot but it's duck season, I have been keeping busy with the scatter gun. Can't wait for spring.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome tale of getting out and making it happen. I love reading the stories and vicarious living through your posts here. And it's made all the better due to your use of simple slingshots with tubular bands! Great spread of various game animals and I loved this post.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting the story and pics. Great hunting. My hat's off to you. Love the looks of those slingshots. happy trails


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Terrific inspiration on slingshot use, marksmanship, and hunting, especially for us new (or "renewed") to the sport! Please keep posting those pictures, and,especially, your wonderful detailed descriptions of the hunt! Absolutely GREAT stuff!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Very great story and pictures! Good looking machete, too!


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

cracking pics mate looks like you had a good day out


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Madison,

Hey, I see you are now a vendor on the forum. That's great.

You make some really rugged catties. I'll be checking your store out.

WD40


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

You've got your site updated and have your board-cuts available as well.

That's great!!


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

frogman said:


> We got an early start on Sat. before daylight. We were at 100% with these two moor hens when we got to our destination on an isolated island in the middle of the river. This is about one mile long and a couple hundred yards wide. Full of wildlfe, and towering big red oaks. We walked through flushing as we went and found the first one. Nestbuster had the blind side and I had the look. It took me about four shots and I hit him in the head. Once we had him in the bag we started out for another. At this time we got beat by two of the quick little darters. We had walked about the lenght of the island and decided to take a breather. After the short rest we started onward and pushed the other squirrel out and had to work together as he was corkscrewing the tree on us and neither of us could get the shot. Afterward he seemed to tire and posted up at the very top of a 120ft. red oak. Nestbuster and I took turns with about three shots each and Nestbuster hit him in the shoulder. We made our turn and started for the boat, shaking the vines as we went. About half way back we pushed this raccoon out and with about five hits he decided to bail out of the tree. The dogs finished him in short work. The raccoon we will prepare in a baking bag, and stuff him with onions, garlic, peppers, and apples. Then we will low and slow him at 325 for about three hours. All in all a fun Slingshot weekend. enjoy the pics......
> View attachment 5484
> View attachment 5485
> good will to all slingers


Just wanted to add if you are going to cook a raccoon. You need to take out the tendons in the arm pit and in the back hind legs they must come out to tast great. Thanks Jerett


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

great hunting trip


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

good day out lads


----------

